# So a meteorite hit my tank last night....



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

The aftermath ....


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Did the carpet get too thick and floated up? That's a shame, that was a beautiful carpet.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Huh. weird. uh, do you know what happened?


As to the meteorite thing, I think there has only been one documented case of a person getting hit by a meteorite. I'm guessing there are at least a few more cases of them entering houses (meteorites, not people getting hit by them (though, I imagine that person did enter other dwellings...))

Anyways, it's a pretty rare thing...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Uhm.... it was a magical meteorite.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

lochaber said:


> Huh. weird. uh, do you know what happened?
> 
> 
> As to the meteorite thing, I think there has only been one documented case of a person getting hit by a meteorite. I'm guessing there are at least a few more cases of them entering houses (meteorites, not people getting hit by them (though, I imagine that person did enter other dwellings...))
> ...


Clearly a joke 

The HC carpet looks like it grew too thick, strangling the lower parts of the carpet and causing the entire mass to partially float up.

Almost as good as my dancing _Riccia fluitans_ mats


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

that sucks. how do u combat it getting to think and floating. trimming i guess?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> that sucks. how do u combat it getting to think and floating. trimming i guess?


Constant trimming to ensure that the top layer does not strangle out the lower layer will prevent mats of plants from floating. Carpets are all about maintenance.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I almost fix the carpet too! It was that damn Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides and it's crazy veins. As I was trimming the carpet, I thought I saw a loose HC Cuba stem so I picked at it. Usually it IS a Cuba stem and I just pat down the carpet after the trim, but no, not this time.

A gentle pull and off it went, along with a few mat of HC Cuba. If you look closely at the second picture, you can see the white vein. I hated how stems of Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides would pop up in the middle of the lawn. Blast you inferno Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides!


----------

